# FreeBSD proxy setup



## LSD (Jul 21, 2020)

I am not sure if `proxy' is the correct term for what I want.  I will describe what I want and hopefully someone can point me in the right direction like with the correct keywords to google etc. (I don't want someone to hold my hand through it, although if you have a link to a guide I wouldn't mind).

I have a Raspberry Pi 3 B+ running FreeBSD which has a USB wifi adapter plugged into it.  The Raspberry Pi gets internet from the wifi adapter (urtwn0), I want to plug an ethernet cable into the ethernet port though and be able to send the internet urtwn0 is getting through ue0, to a computer or even a wifi router, switch etc.

I want to be able to run a PF/firewall on the Raspberry Pi and then have ue0 connect to a switch which connects to other computers in my network, or maybe set up another Raspberry Pi that will run OpenVPN and give that out through ue0, to a wifi router.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 21, 2020)

LSD said:


> I am not sure if `proxy' is the correct term for what I want.


It's a router. It serves the same purpose but a proxy works differently. A proxy is something that sits in between, clients connect to the proxy and the proxy makes a _new_ connection. With a router the connections are passed on directly to their destination.     



LSD said:


> I want to be able to run a PF/firewall on the Raspberry Pi


That's basically all you need. Just set up a network, perhaps add some NAT  and  you're good to go. Additionally you may want to provide things like DHCP and/or DNS. If you're looking for a, more or less,  complete  solution have  a look at dns/dnsmasq.


----------

